# formel: schild - geringes parieren



## Filcus (22. August 2012)

hallo ich verkaufe auf blackrock die formel: schild - geringes parieren und muster: sternengürtel....bei interesse einfach noibo auf dem server blackrock allianz anschreiben oder per post... )


----------



## madmurdock (9. März 2013)

Nur mal so als Frage. Sind die Rezepte mittlerweile im 6stelligen Bereich angekommen? Ich ärger mich immer noch das Rezept zu WOTL Zeiten nicht für 5k gekauft zu haben, da mir es damals als zu viel erschien. Spiele allerdings eh nicht auf BR.


----------

